

Infographic of the Day: How Segregated is Your City? - eduardoflores
http://www.fastcompany.com/1690097/infographics-of-the-day-how-segregated-is-your-city

======
devmonk
I think that it's a problem that we're still so infatuated with segregation
and diversity. I look forward to the day when we all accept that there are
some differences between races, but that the words segregation and diversity
are no longer paired with the word "racial".

